# Gap year?



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I applied to CMH but my number is 134 and I applied to shalamar and fmh with 72.7% aggregate. Nobody called me yet. I'm depressed now but trying to deal with it. Anyone else going through this too? I am most probably having a gap year and it's a nightmare but can someone give me tips on what to do in a gap year?


----------



## ahsanfgs (Nov 10, 2015)

You should consider independent medical college and Aziz fatima medical college faisalabad if you are really interested in it.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

If you have no way out then definitely opt for a gap year. I have been in the same situation as you and I tell you, a gap year is really really frustating. There are always mood swings, depression, regret and pessimistic thoughts. There will be various stages in the gap year you will take, Most notably depression and the thought of your friends moving on with their life leaving you behind with those god forsaken FSC books, That will make you tear your hair out, Gap year teaches you ALOT! it will make you feel the gravity of the mistakes that you have made till now which has led to where you are now. You will most probably start out with a sense of evasion from your FSC books till maybe march or may or when the MCAT classes start again next June. There are many tips that I learned from a gap year generally about life. First of all, Make a very very precise plan on what you want to do next year, This plan shall include everything from top to bottom like giving the FSC exams again, Having a backup option like maths, Having a general backup in case everything goes south. First thing you need to do is start early so that you wont be evasive to the FSC books at all. Just start reading FSC books again and again till you squeeze the wretched soul out of them, And you dont have to give all your time to the books at all, make your life easy and start slowly with 2-3 hours. Give an hour to each science subject, Make a plan on what topic or chapter you would cover in that one hour and when you would complete a cycle of bio/phy/chem start over again. When you take a gap year do give the BISE exams again and try to cover your weak areas/subjects in the exam( you only get one chance in this). Try to improve above 950 in the FSC. Always aim for govt med schools, try to reach above 80% merit. If you get 950 in FSC then even if you get 800 in the MCATs you would still have a chance in many medical schools. 
I started my gap year in January 2015 and I had just failed my NET-1 and I was very very depressed, Scored 800 in FSC and couldn't think of what to do. I didnt even give the MCAT 2014 which I should have. My non-serious attitude towards studying made me dug my own grave, To make everything right you have to start seeing the mistakes you have made yourself. I did improve in FSC quite a bit (albiet the only 2 subjects which I was good at) but nonetheless got better scores, There is also one crucial thing that you have to watch out for and that is not letting the burdens of the entire year get the best of you, I know mine did and I had a panic attack when I was giving the MCAT paper which made me royally screw up my MCAT score. The year you are about to take will not be a gentle one and it will be very real, But man I tell you! the fruit that will bear out of your efforts will be the sweetest in the world . Best of luck on your future endeavors .


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

That is awesome advice by Skandril and I don't think anyone could have said it any better. A Gap year is what you make out of it.
Having said that, if you have shot at a half decent college, take it as it is tough to deal with emotional aspect of a Gap year but don't go to a college where you feel you will not be happy or be unable to adjust for next 5 years.


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

Agree with verything Skandril said except for the ''B'' plan/math idea.

Forget it, dont think about it, consider it a non option. So many acquaintances decided to go engineering and now their academic life is regret.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

A gap year shouldn't be depressing, but it always ends up being so. The reason I say it shouldn't be depressing is that you can kick the MCAT's butt with the amount of time you have for prep. In my opinion, most people flunk the MCAT due to the workload. The sheer amount of things you need to master before the exam and preparing for any possible contingency, like things outside the syllabus or a numerical heavy exam (similar to this year's MCAT) is insane. But! Now that time constraint is gone. You can take it slow and easy. You can really understand and learn everything. 

If you attended an academy this year, you may have realized how useless it turned out to be. Also, attempting an actual MCAT exam has given you good practice and perspicacity. If you just manage to stay cool headed and make the right decisions in studying and practice, you will definitely ace the MCAT. Then you can probably get into any top college you want to. A member of this forum; 'babydoll', took a gap year and now has a whopping 84.X aggregate. Now she has the choice to go where she wants to and was probably the most relaxed out of all of us this year, because she made good use of her gap year. I also recommend that you PM her and ask her for a couple tips on how to prepare and such. You can do a search on the forum and find one of her threads. 

Good luck with all your future endeavors!


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you. Will definitely try that. It's already depressing but'm trying to fight through.


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

walk in to Azra medical college of Superior Group or University, worth looking into it


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nayab itrat said:


> I applied to CMH but my number is 134 and I applied to shalamar and fmh with 72.7% aggregate. Nobody called me yet. I'm depressed now but trying to deal with it. Anyone else going through this too? I am most probably having a gap year and it's a nightmare but can someone give me tips on what to do in a gap year?


Things you can do in a Gap Year as a Pre Med: 

1. Do not sit idle, you may get frustrated by doing nothing.
2. Join a gym to keep yourself fit and sound.
3. Sit down and make a plan/to-do list on a chart before anything else and, paste it in your room.
4. Open your mark sheets of FSc, and decide on repeating the subjects in which you should have scored more. Just re take all those exams again. 
5. Give TOEFL/IELTS and SAT 1/SAT II as a back up plan. You can apply abroad in Business, Liberal Arts and Biomedical Eng. as well, and also apply to all the top business schools in the country with SAT I scores including LUMS, IBA & LSE. Some NUST Disciplines including Architecture etc also take SAT I into account. Give SAT II (Bio/Phy/Chem) for applying to AMC and CMH (NUMS), DIMC and AKU. 
6. Prepare for MCAT holistically for at least 2-3 months. 
7. Don't give too much time to anything as you may get easily frustrated. 
8. Keep a Business School or University of London LLB program as perfect back up options with great prospects. You may think of PharmD or DPhysio but, the prospects aren't that good. 
9. Apply simultaneously to most private medical colleges in the province including the ones in periphery. 

Entertain yourself with a good movie and TV series every now and then. You will be okay.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Passing time quick during a gap year is very crucial as well. At times it feels like forever to get the day done with so the obvious way to pass time is to start a TV show or a movie you like.
(P.S I watched Daredevil and The Originals which took me 2 weeks each, restarting The walking dead got me through the whole month )


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Skandril said:


> Passing time quick during a gap year is very crucial as well. At times it feels like forever to get the day done with so the obvious way to pass time is to start a TV show or a movie you like.
> (P.S I watched Daredevil and The Originals which took me 2 weeks each, restarting The walking dead got me through the whole month )


I found The Originals rather boring, but it might be just me.  Daredevil and The Walking Dead are real good shows (good choice Skandril :thumbsup, but if you want something EPIC to watch, you can always indulge yourself in Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, Friends, Dexter and Sherlock Holmes. If you are into teenage dramas then TVD and PLL should keep you hooked. :cool!:

- - - Updated - - -

I really like Modern Family too (great comedy).


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

masterh said:


> Skandril said:
> 
> 
> > Passing time quick during a gap year is very crucial as well. At times it feels like forever to get the day done with so the obvious way to pass time is to start a TV show or a movie you like.
> ...


The originals sucks now. And tvd makes me depressed with how pathetic it has become. Yes ill definitely try all The tips. Thank you everyone  really appreciate your help


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

PLL is so boring masterh. I grew old waiting to find out who A is and then I just gave up and never looked back at that stuff again!
Suits is a very good show! House of Cards is amazing. I really like Castle too. Not to mention the all time favorite Greys Anatomy. I honestly liked it better than House...TVD is okay-ish, more of a hot cast thing if you're into it. GoT is great!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> PLL is so boring masterh. I grew old waiting to find out who A is and then I just gave up and never looked back at that stuff again!
> Suits is a very good show! House of Cards is amazing. I really like Castle too. Not to mention the all time favorite Greys Anatomy. I honestly liked it better than House...TVD is okay-ish, more of a hot cast thing if you're into it. GoT is great!


My sister says, they had a transgender A, which the biggest Face Palm moment of TV's history. 
Kevin Spacey was just amazing in HOC, the first two seasons were absolute class with his top notch chemistry with his wife, but I didn't like season 3 as much as the first two seasons.  GoT is the father of all shows. Castle and Grey's both are amazing shows, but just got a bit stretched with some useless storylines here and there. And oops, Derek (Patrick Dempsey of Grey's) and Elena Gilbert of TVD are dead on the shows too which broke a lot of hearts. 

If you want to try something new, I recommend Modern Family, The Blacklist and Scandal. Heard Priyanka's Quantico is going well too, will try that one when I will get time. :thumbsup:


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

masterh said:


> My sister says, they had a transgender A, which the biggest Face Palm moment of TV's history.
> Kevin Spacey was just amazing in HOC, the first two seasons were absolute class with his top notch chemistry with his wife, but I didn't like season 3 as much as the first two seasons.  GoT is the father of all shows. Castle and Grey's both are amazing shows, but just got a bit stretched with some useless storylines here and there. And oops, Derek (Patrick Dempsey of Grey's) and Elena Gilbert of TVD are dead on the show too which broke a lot of hearts.
> 
> If you want to try something new, I recommend Modern Family, The Blacklist and Scandal. Heard Priyanka's Quantico is going well too, will try that one when I will get time. :thumbsup:


I'm not a big fan of comedy and I heard Modern family is the comedy sort. If you want a laugh, The Ellen DeGeneres Show has got you covered! 
I am starting Scandal as soon as my proffs end, it's already on my to-do list! The Blacklist, I didn't know about but I'll check it out now!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> I'm not a big fan of comedy and I heard Modern family is the comedy sort. If you want a laugh, The Ellen DeGeneres Show has got you covered!
> I am starting Scandal as soon as my proffs end, it's already on my to-do list! The Blacklist, I didn't know about but I'll check it out now!


Yes, Modern Family is comedy. 

The Blacklist is a crime drama, very interesting though and stars none other than THE James Spader. Ellen's show is good, I have heard but, never watched it, will try to see if it suits my taste. 

Do watch Scandal. :thumbsup: And, Suits is bearable just because of Harvey Specter otherwise, it has an awfully slow screenplay, could only watch the first two seasons of it. But, it might be just me, as some people really love the show still.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Never quite loved a show as much as I loved Dexter though! And I also loved Prison Break, although there were too many prison breaks and it turned a bit unrealistic towards the middle but that happens to the best of shows..
I used to watch Supernatural, but they dragged it wayyyyyy to long. No one mentioned Hannibal! There was SO much hype about it, but I honestly didn't like it at all. There was no suspense, no excitement about it. I haven't kept up with Revenge but it seemed like an interesting show for the first couple of seasons.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> Never quite loved a show as much as I loved Dexter though! And I also loved Prison Break, although there were too many prison breaks and it turned a bit unrealistic towards the middle but that happens to the best of shows..
> I used to watch Supernatural, but they dragged it wayyyyyy to long. No one mentioned Hannibal! There was SO much hype about it, but I honestly didn't like it at all. There was no suspense, no excitement about it. I haven't kept up with Revenge but it seemed like an interesting show for the first couple of seasons.


 I really liked Dexter but felt that the Final season was a big let down. 
Haven't watched Prison Break, but it is one of the classics. Didn't watch Hannibal and Supernatural too, my brother however watched both and was a Winchester fan for years. 

Revenge ended this year. :red:


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Revenge is over??? OMG! 
Don't watch Supernatural, you'll get so bored of it! Demons getting into everyone, some salt, holy water and repeat.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

You can give "True Detectives" a try. Season 1 is great and though Season 2 is good but not as awesome but both stories are totally independent of each other. Season1 is about investigating a Serial killer so at times it does get a little sick so some people just hate it. Besides the story line the dialogues and chemistry between Matthew McConaughey, Woody Harrelson is totally off the top.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

AMC and HBO always produces very good shows. I do watch Game Of Thrones too ( Poor Jon Snow), I watched literally everything in my gap year. Modern Famiily is also very good along with Black-ish and Fresh Off the Boat. Never gave Hannible a try though and Arrow/Flash is getting too supernatural-ish. First it was about vigilantes but when meta humans showed up, They just killed it for me. Gotham is awesome too ( Huge Penguin Fan here )

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> Revenge is over??? OMG!
> Don't watch Supernatural, you'll get so bored of it! Demons getting into everyone, some salt, holy water and repeat.


Supernatural was great untll the whole thing with the purgutory showed up, And I was like....Bye Bye.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

escalations said:


> You can give "True Detectives" a try. Season 1 is great and though Season 2 is good but not as awesome but both stories are totally independent of each other. Season1 is about investigating a Serial killer so at times it does get a little sick so some people just hate it. Besides the story line the dialogues and chemistry between Matthew McConaughey, Woody Harrelson is totally off the top.


You got me at Matthew McConaughey! Now I'll check it out!

- - - Updated - - -



Skandril said:


> Supernatural was great untll the whole thing with the purgutory showed up, And I was like....Bye Bye.


Supernatural turned horrible, I have to admit. 

But to the person who is planning the gap year, I'm sorry we got a little carried away here . But the point is, when you are freshly sad and disappointed and you enter a gap year, you plan that you'll finish MCAT books 4 times over and there wont be an MCQ in the world that you wouldn't know. But a month or two into the gap year, you'll find distractions, you'll watch series, movies, hang out, get into novels etc and it will require IMMENSE will power to study your books 10 months before the exam. Mostly, gap year students come down to the same 1 month prep before the MCAT.

All I'm saying is, gap year needs incredible mental strength and determination. Don't let yourself forget your goal! Goodluck!


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

There's a good conversation going on here but i'd like to ask something here. 
If someone gets into a private institute should he go for a gap year ? Provided that there is no affordability issues ?
I mean i just want to ask about the value of private graduates. 

Btw i was such a long time fan of 'Castle' but season 8 has been such a let down that i have lost all faith in the cast and writers. Now ive turned to 'How to get away with murder' which is quite extraordinary in terms of twists and cliffhangers. 
Also watch re-runs of Sherlock and House now and then, just to pass this difficult time waiting for merit-lists.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

if affordability is not an issue, go to a private school and re-appear next year. And value depends on the college.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Ahsun23 said:


> There's a good conversation going on here but i'd like to ask something here.
> If someone gets into a private institute should he go for a gap year ? Provided that there is no affordability issues ?
> I mean i just want to ask about the value of private graduates.
> 
> ...


There is no issue in going to a private medical college with regards to the degree. If it is under UHS, you will get the same degree a graduate of AIMC or SIMS etc gets. As far as clinical exposure goes, hospitals like FMH, Shalamar etc have great clinical exposure. Also, once you are done with your MBBS and house job, everyone is on the same level. Everyone is treated equally. Only your resume matters. If you plan on going abroad, the people that will grant you residencies probably don't even know where Pakistan is on the map; let alone our colleges and universities. Even if you don't have great clinical exposure, it can be resolved by working in a government hospital later on, in my opinion. 

So the only problems you will face from going to a private institute are: 1. Fees 2. Annoying "rishtedaars" telling you how private colleges are the worst. In my opinion, if you can get into a good private college, don't go for a gap year.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Ahsun23 said:


> There's a good conversation going on here but i'd like to ask something here.
> If someone gets into a private institute should he go for a gap year ? Provided that there is no affordability issues ?
> I mean i just want to ask about the value of private graduates.
> 
> ...


Just as my good friend @armourlessknight is saying you will be getting the same old UHS degree from a good college. For now if its affordable go to whichever medical school you want. There is always next year. But when you are in the middle of the gap year college-less you would surely regret your decision of not opting for a college now be it private. 

Never watched castle, But started 'How To Get Away With Murder' its quite interesting .


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> There is no issue in going to a private medical college with regards to the degree. If it is under UHS, you will get the same degree a graduate of AIMC or SIMS etc gets. As far as clinical exposure goes, hospitals like FMH, Shalamar etc have great clinical exposure. Also, once you are done with your MBBS and house job, everyone is on the same level. Everyone is treated equally. Only your resume matters. If you plan on going abroad, the people that will grant you residencies probably don't even know where Pakistan is on the map; let alone our colleges and universities. Even if you don't have great clinical exposure, it can be resolved by working in a government hospital later on, in my opinion.
> 
> So the only problems you will face from going to a private institute are: 1. Fees 2. Annoying "rishtedaars" telling you how private colleges are the worst. In my opinion, if you can get into a good private college, don't go for a gap year.


Hahahah Exactly. Number one isnt the problem but those annoying rishtedaars have already crowded my telephone lines with 'Beta Kiaaa Privaatttee ? Nahi aisa bilkul na karna' type calls which are kind of depressing me nowadays.

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> if affordability is not an issue, go to a private school and re-appear next year. And value depends on the college.


I will need the guidance of you guys if i go to a private and then re-appear because that is going to be a gigantic task preparing for proffs and mcat together.
Nothing is impossible tho.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Ahsun23 said:


> I will need the guidance of you guys if i go to a private and then re-appear because that is going to be a gigantic task preparing for proffs and mcat together.
> Nothing is impossible tho.


You plan to appear for UHS right? Not sure when UHS profs take place. But for our college, for example, we were in the middle of a chill year when the UHS exam was happening. The first proff isn't too hard, to be honest. Not very difficult stuff, if you do well along the year, you wouldn't have too much to do before proffs. Again, depends on what college you are going to and what system they are following.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> You plan to appear for UHS right? Not sure when UHS profs take place. But for our college, for example, we were in the middle of a chill year when the UHS exam was happening. The first proff isn't too hard, to be honest. Not very difficult stuff, if you do well along the year, you wouldn't have too much to do before proffs. Again, depends on what college you are going to and what system they are following.


The UHS proffs are in October November period and mcat in August. 
I hope i get through both somehow.


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

I thought you couldnt change colleges once you were registered with PMDC as a student?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Skandril said:


> Never watched castle, But started 'How To Get Away With Murder' its quite interesting .


HTGAWM is a Shonda Rhimes show. Shonda is a legend, if she creates a show, it needs a miracle to be bad!
My proffs ended yesterday and after 15 hours of sleep, I'm starting binge watching of 'Scandal' now


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

The winter finale was of HTGAWM was Shonda's epic masterpiece hands down. 
Season 2 Episode 9 to be exact. 

Anyways @nidarasul could you please give me an overview of the first year MBBS and how to cope with the workload ? I'm a little nervous about it. 
Keeping in mind that I intend to give mcat next year too.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Ahsun23 said:


> Anyways @nidarasul could you please give me an overview of the first year MBBS and how to cope with the workload ? I'm a little nervous about it.
> Keeping in mind that I intend to give mcat next year too.


Well I can give you the module overview, in case Wah is following the same outline.
We had 3 blocks. Block 1 included:
-Essentials of Medicine (which is very basic A level stuff. You don't need to spend over 1 day revising it for proffs)
-Cell & Molecular Biology (Biochem basically. If you're a chem guy, it'll be fun. Otherwise it's painful and you'll need to keep studying it all year to keep up with proff prep)
-Haematology (Blood related stuff. Conceptual. Physiology is easier to grasp)
Block 2
Locomoter system (All anatomical. Dead bodies, nerves, bones, muscles, arteries. A lot of studying. But don't leave it for the end of the year)
Block 3
-Respiratory (Physiology mostly. Easier to grasp)
-Cardiovascular System (A little challenging. Can't keep it for end of the year)
-Kidney, Ureter & Bladder (Not too hard.)

Basically, if you study all year, the proffs will be a piece of cake. But if you leave it all for end of the year and chill through the rest of your time, it'll be a bit challenging.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> Well I can give you the module overview, in case Wah is following the same outline.
> We had 3 blocks. Block 1 included:
> -Essentials of Medicine (which is very basic A level stuff. You don't need to spend over 1 day revising it for proffs)
> -Cell & Molecular Biology (Biochem basically. If you're a chem guy, it'll be fun. Otherwise it's painful and you'll need to keep studying it all year to keep up with proff prep)
> ...


Thankyou nidarasul for taking time and writing this down..This will be really helpful.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Ahsun23 said:


> Thankyou nidarasul for taking time and writing this down..This will be really helpful.


Happy to help! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rachel Green (Oct 23, 2015)

I got admission in FMDC but I haven't heard a single word from them which shows how responsible they are
and people have been telling me that it isn't a good college and its reputation sucks and how i am putting my future at risk and If I want to go for USMLE then it is not a good college 
It's classes would be from January (i am still not sure ) so should I repeat ? because I am damn sure I would do great this time in Mcat 
but i am not sure !


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Rachel Green said:


> I got admission in FMDC but I haven't heard a single word from them which shows how responsible they are
> and people have been telling me that it isn't a good college and its reputation sucks and how i am putting my future at risk and If I want to go for USMLE then it is not a good college
> It's classes would be from January (i am still not sure ) so should I repeat ? because I am damn sure I would do great this time in Mcat
> but i am not sure !


You're damn sure but you are not sure ? Interesting haha. 

Btw the ONLY good thing about FMDC is the teaching hospital PIMS. Otherwise it isnt UHS affiliated. Not well known. No batch yet graduated. 
Blacklisted last year. 
And yes another good point is its low fee structure as its under Federal govt. 

So if USMLE is your plan then i guess theres nothing wrong with waiting 7-8 months because college really matters in that sense. Or you could get into Shifa next year which is quite renowed for USMLE terms. (if affordability isnt an issue)


----------



## rizvi (Sep 17, 2015)

Rachel Green said:


> I got admission in FMDC but I haven't heard a single word from them which shows how responsible they are
> and people have been telling me that it isn't a good college and its reputation sucks and how i am putting my future at risk and If I want to go for USMLE then it is not a good college
> It's classes would be from January (i am still not sure ) so should I repeat ? because I am damn sure I would do great this time in Mcat
> but i am not sure !


I've got admission in FMDC as well. Believe it or not I did A LOT of research about FMDC. Yes the college is pretty new(they'll be taking their 5th batch) BUT it's a public college affiliated with the prestigious PIMS hospital and NIH. There is a reason why over 23000 people applied for just 100 seats. I talked to a couple of professors from Shifa, AMC, Aga Khan etc and all of them have praised the institute considering the fact that it has a really good hospital and that the faculty is pretty good too. I agree that it was black listed once which is always a discouraging point regarding whether to choose fmdc or not. They have the same teaching pattern as the Punjab public colleges so no you're not putting your future at risk for USMLE etc. 
There are some people in this forum who discourage me a lot regarding whether to choose fmdc or not. Funny thing is that they were more concerned about the fmdc's closing merit than me. ( I hope you get my point). Nida obviously gave me a wonderful reply and I'm thankful for that 
Anyway this is my point of view. It's all up to you.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

rizvi said:


> I've got admission in FMDC as well. Believe it or not I did A LOT of research about FMDC. Yes the college is pretty new(they'll be taking their 5th batch) BUT it's a public college affiliated with the prestigious PIMS hospital and NIH. There is a reason why over 23000 people applied for just 100 seats. I talked to a couple of professors from Shifa, AMC, Aga Khan etc and all of them have praised the institute considering the fact that it has a really good hospital and that the faculty is pretty good too. I agree that it was black listed once which is always a discouraging point regarding whether to choose fmdc or not. They have the same teaching pattern as the Punjab public colleges so no you're not putting your future at risk for USMLE etc.
> There are some people in this forum who discourage me a lot regarding whether to choose fmdc or not. Funny thing is that they were more concerned about the fmdc's closing merit than me. ( I hope you get my point). Nida obviously gave me a wonderful reply and I'm thankful for that
> Anyway this is my point of view. It's all up to you.


You're argument is a good one. Its not like i hate fmdc or something. And im not a senior who has studied there so i just put forward the things that are among the normal public's opinions. 
PIMS is a great institute and i think it would give good clinical exposure to docs there.


----------



## rizvi (Sep 17, 2015)

Ahsun23 said:


> You're argument is a good one. Its not like i hate fmdc or something. And im not a senior who has studied there so i just put forward the things that are among the normal public's opinions.
> PIMS is a great institute and i think it would give good clinical exposure to docs there.


Of course! I actually didn't see your previous post. I'm just giving my own point of view. And yeah your threads and posts have really helped me a lot throughout the whole medical college application procedures etc. Really appreciate your help!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Well If its an argument in which we characterize FMDC on how it was blacklisted last year and to the fact that its not under UHS, Would anyone think of the fact that Ghazi Khan Medical College isn't recognized by PMDC hence its students aren't eligible to practice in Pakistan after graduation, Sahiwal Medical College is also Blacklisted and is on the closure list by PMDC just like Hashmat MDC and Pak Red Crescent MDC. And lets not forget Ameer ud din doesn't even have a building of its own. I guess in that terms FMDC is better off than them, It was once blacklisted but the odds of it being blacklisted again is impossible.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

FMDC wasn't blacklisted for some bad reason. It just didn't have enough faculty. They have that now. Besides, a college is known for it's students, not it's campus or size etc. And FMDC is getting the brightest students from all provinces. So in another 5 years, I', guessing you'll regret not going to FMDC.
USMLE can be cleared from any college. Shifa is helpful for USMLE because of the atmosphere. Most students have cleared it, many are working on it, most professors have cleared it, so that makes it helpful.
But if you're accepted to FMDC, I suggest you go there and make connections with private colleges like Shifa, get to know their students and make study plans! You need networking in med schools.


----------



## Rachel Green (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you for all the replies 
I am just worried about USMLE and I just learned this year that shifa is best for it (other than Agha Khan) otherwise I would have applied for it ! and none of my friends went to shifa !


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Rachel Green said:


> Thank you for all the replies
> I am just worried about USMLE and I just learned this year that shifa is best for it (other than Agha Khan) otherwise I would have applied for it ! and none of my friends went to shifa !


You can make friends in Shifa. Study with them. Visit whenever you want, I will show you around if you want.
But don't let the FMDC option slide. It's an excellent opportunity!


----------



## Rachel Green (Oct 23, 2015)

That's so nice of you but would they allow a student of another college enter ? 
I mean I would love to go there and make study plans


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Rachel Green said:


> That's so nice of you but would they allow a student of another college enter ?
> I mean I would love to go there and make study plans


No college prohibits visitors. People in Shifa have a tradition of being nice to strangers who come to the college for info or admission etc. Even the mean people get better with time. So if you do ever come to Shifa and enter the lobby and go up to anyone to ask something, they'll be very helpful.
But I'll let you know when there's a debate or some inter-school thing at Shifa. That's the best time to come over and make friends. Once you get into med school, networking with other med schools is very important.


----------



## Rachel Green (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you so much 
Then I will visit shifa when I'll get the chance IA


----------

